# The 'from' command.



## lpd (Jul 16, 2010)

I use the 'from' command daily, I like it very much because it does what it is supposed to.

However I have discovered that 'from' reads the envelope "from", not "from:". This makes 'from' useless if I apply it to e-mail imported from, say G-mail, to local mail system. Whilst importing, my own e-mail address was attached as "envelope from". 

So now all e-mails (lots and lots of 'em) looks like they were sent by myself -- TO myself. I am not that bored... :e

I would like to request an update of the 'from' command. Maybe forcing it to read "From:"? Or a switch between "From:" and envelope "From"?

I have tried to use a package called "mailutils" (from.mailutils instead of from), it does the job (almost) but not to my satisfaction because I want to pipe the result to awk etc. etc. and the output from 'from.mailutils' is "unpipeable" to me :stud (notice I am learning still).

Anyone?


----------

